# Is it just me!



## Mattuk

So the pepper mill stopped working today and Oh Gorgeous One tried to fix it!









My sister in law opening a screw cap wine bottle top with a cork screw!









That was only the first bottle as well!


----------



## bones44

Oh man, that may as well be my house !! Same thing happens here on a weekly basis. Not just you. LMAO


----------



## 220swift

Reminds me of my first wife, OMG:fryingpan:


----------



## youngdon

I have to ask why you let tools lay where she can get her hands on them. As for the SIL, at least you got the smart one.


----------



## On a call

I am not going here...do not get me started.

Matt...just smile that is the best thing you can do...oh, take photos though and share them.


----------



## youngdon

220swift said:


> reminds me of my first wife, omg:fryingpan:


 ditto......


----------



## Mattuk

youngdon said:


> I have to ask why you let tools lay where she can get her hands on them. As for the SIL, at least you got the smart one.


Are you sure!?


----------



## bones44

I've got start taking pics too. I'm with OAC. Please share........LOL


----------



## youngdon

Mattuk said:


> Are you sure!?


Not positive, hopefully you are !


----------



## Mattuk

I think its lucky me not her!


----------



## youngdon

I have a undeniable urge to say one thing Matt...... IT"S YOU !


----------



## Mattuk

What do you mean, I buggered those things up!?


----------



## youngdon

My wife doesn't attempt to fix anything. I 've taught her well, plus the tool box is locked, so maybe she has taught me well.


----------



## Mattuk

Ok Roberta didn't need any tools to take the pepper mill apart and my bother sent me the photo of what Andrea did one night. When I said I'm the lucky one thats because Roberta has to put up with me.


----------



## youngdon

Oh I knew what you meant by being the lucky one. Is your brother dating Robertas sister?


----------



## Mattuk

Hell no! I'm the youngest of 3, Tim is 10 years older than me. He's been married to Andrea for 12 years now.


----------



## youngdon

My bad. I thought when you said SIL that you were refering to Roberta's sis, not your bro's wife. Thought you were keeping it in the family lol


----------



## showmeyote

Well i can see one good thing out of this! Turn that pepper mill into a predator call lol..........


----------



## youngdon

There you go, save the planet and recycle.


----------



## On a call

Keep your eyes on those tools under the bed !


----------



## bones44

And don't sleep on your stomach !!


----------



## Mattuk

showmeyote said:


> Well i can see one good thing out of this! Turn that pepper mill into a predator call lol..........


Good idea! I might try that smy!


----------



## On a call

I agree...might make you sneeze though.


----------



## Mattuk

I think I'll wash it out first!


----------



## On a call

Yeah...I guessed as much.

So did you ever get that put back together ?


----------



## Mattuk

No I bought a new one.


----------



## bones44

My wife after a couple glasses of wine a month or so back turned the faucet handle the wrong way and broke the darn thing. Then she tried to take it apart. It was ugly. Long story short. I have well water and everything corrodes easily. We now ended up with not only a new faucet we also adopted a new sink and countertop !! I feel your pain Matt.


----------



## Mattuk

No I feel your pain Tom as a new pepper mill is $10's!


----------



## On a call

Ouch Tom. Was it a gusher ?


----------



## bones44

Na, just a missing handle. So I tortured her for a month by making her use a philips screwdriver to turn on the hot water.


----------



## youngdon

I'm hoping she'll never read this Tom, as I'm sure that torture will come back to you tenfold.


----------



## On a call

Yeah...things always seem to have a way of comming back in one form or another.


----------



## Mattuk

Very true!


----------



## bones44

I know. She's a sweet little bitty thing but she's meaner than a mongoose when ya make her mad !! LOL


----------



## Mattuk

They all are its built-in to them!


----------



## On a call

Whats that saying....never cross a woman scorn.


----------



## youngdon

Heaven hath no rage like a love to hatred turned, nor hell a fury like a *woman scorned*.


----------



## bones44

Yea, her name is Kathy and I tell everyone about "the wrath of Kath" when I make her mad. gets a good laugh....


----------



## youngdon

Careful she isn't holding a toaster when you're in the bath.


----------



## On a call

Or has you tied to the bed holding a sledge hammer to your ancles.


----------



## Mattuk

youngdon said:


> Careful she isn't holding a toaster when you're in the bath.


Thats why there are locks on bathroom doors!


----------



## bones44

I generally sleep with one eye open..... LOL Kidding aside, wouldn't trade her for anything in the world. She's not a hunter but will sit and watch hours of hunting shows with me and cheer on and chide guys for doing stupid things. She usually doesn't complain about my spending (when I have $) on hunting tools (or toys).Especially since I quit smoking. All in all a great woman. And yes she's standing over my shoulder as I type this........ AHH just kiddin.


----------



## On a call

Tom...I knew you were still in love.


----------



## Mattuk

Thats nice to hear Tom, We stopped smoking last year too! Everything feels so much better especially the wallet!


----------



## bones44

Oh yea, if I buy something she says how'd you get that ? I just tell her "with my smoking money".......


----------



## Mattuk

My friend who stopped 2 years before me had within the first year saved the money to buy a new .308, scope and sound modifier!


----------



## youngdon

It doesn't take long for the money saved to add up, I quit five years ago and with the cost now at $6 a pack I'm not sure how people afford it. How much are they in England Matt?


----------



## Mattuk

I think 20 are $10.70!


----------



## On a call

Egads....that is like for some of my workers a used car, $ 3900.00.

I could take a nice trip for that $$$$


----------



## bones44

Adds up quick. Spends quicker LOL. The doctor would have made me quit anyway before he would he even do any surgery. Smoking even has negative effects on bone density too. Never knew that.


----------



## Mattuk

Neither did I! Starting was the stupidest thing I ever did and in the end stopping was so easy, should of done it years ago.


----------



## bones44

Amen to that. Aside from cost, the benefit of not destroying my body should have stopped me years ago. Oh well, can't it back. I'm not baggin on smokers here either. I am all for everyones rights but I personally even feel better and can breath in the A.M. without coughing and hacking. Whew, I'm out of breath now....LOL Alright off my soapbox now. Tom:beerchug:


----------



## Mattuk

Yes its hard not to be a smart arse about it!


----------



## On a call

I am on the same page as you guys ... It has been years, I lost count maybe 8 . A pack was like a 1.25 and I remember guys saying...I am going to quit are still smoking. Well I have taken a few nice trips due to my quiting.

Like Matt said...never should have started...but I heard that befor I started.


----------



## Mattuk

I think they should be banned! You can't buy cocaine in the shops.


----------



## On a call

I am in full agreement with you. And Cocaine does not give you cancer.


----------



## Mattuk

No it just rots everything else!


----------



## On a call

Yes it does or so I am told. Had a room mate waste 500.00 a week on his habbit when I lived in Colorado....so guess there is a reason for it being off the legal list.


----------



## Mattuk

You can keep it all! I'll be fine with wine, beer, cider and whisky!


----------



## bones44

Cider x2...... the good cider though. 180 proof


----------



## Mattuk

Somerset cider, deep green with bits still in it. One pint and you'll be anyones!


----------



## bones44

Roflmao !!!


----------



## Mattuk

As a young man my father use to work on the roads, sometimes a farmer would ask if they could patch up his driveway entrance and in return the farmer would fill up the lads flask with their own homemade cider. At lunch some of the boys would have a glass or two of the cider and then go back to work! Father one day had to drag one of them out of a deep puddle (face down in it) because he was so pissed!


----------



## bones44

That IS funny !! I drank with some British sailors in Greece in '92 when I was in port. Got so drunk I even played billiards for an eyebrow. I won and got the hell out !! There was no way I could out drink them boys.


----------



## Mattuk

Yes we do like a drink over here. Just poured a vodka and orange and I'm straining homemade wine at the moment!


----------



## On a call

mmmm did some one say....wine ?


----------



## bones44

Wine,beer,whiskey,scotch..........Oh did I forget to say bourbon?


----------



## Mattuk

Bourbon you enjoy that I'll stick with my Scotch thats!


----------



## youngdon

Would that be single malt or a blend Matt?


----------



## Mattuk

Thats a very silly question Don! If your buying then a single malt!


----------



## youngdon

You're right it was silly. I should have expected that from one who wears tweed.


----------



## ebbs

Mattuk said:


> Thats a very silly question Don! If your buying then a single malt!


You guys are making me thirsty. And giving me a strange hankering for beef jerky.


----------



## Mattuk

ebbs said:


> You guys are making me thirsty. And giving me a strange hankering for beef jerky.


ebbs if you can get hold of some biltong and wash it down with a glass of whisky your laughing!

Don you've got to let this tweed thing go, all the cool kids are wearing it!


----------



## youngdon

Are these the same "cool" kids with spiked hair and their pants hanging off their a$$es ?


----------



## Mattuk

Some how I don't think so! You get that over there to!? Boy does it piss me off! Every time I see some little moron walking down the street like that I wan't to go over and kick his arse!


----------



## youngdon

The police love the baggy pants on them, they can't run from them.


----------



## Mattuk

That's the only good thing about it, it really annoys me!


----------



## youngdon

The utter lack of disrespect for anything or anyone irritates me. But that is not confined to the young.


----------



## On a call

How about the tatoos ? I am guessing that is a fad also Matt.


----------



## youngdon

You don't like them ? I don't get the facial tats. Or the guy who wants to look like a tiger.... holy crap, shoot yourself and maybe you'll be reincarnated as one. LOL


----------



## Mattuk

On a call said:


> How about the tatoos ? I am guessing that is a fad also Matt.


Yes I hate them too! Even little ones tucked away on a woman are horrible!


----------



## On a call

Wow...no wonder you hate London !

Good man Matt....


----------



## Mattuk

I hate most cities! I remember being in New York, to a 12 year old country kid that was frightening!


----------



## bones44

I saw a gorgeous woman last night that had a tattoo around her neck with writing. What was she thinking ? I have tattoos but they're discreet if they have to be. These people with them on their face and neck is crazy. Wonder how many will regret it later. As for the baggy pants UGGHHHHHHH. Best part is half of em a two year old can push them over cause they can't even walk..... LOL


----------



## Mattuk

Maybe I was a little rash there, sorry Tom and anyone else! Its just not for me. I so agree with you and Don, to mark your face like that is IMO very stupid and not a good look!


----------



## bones44

No, I agree fully. No offense taken Matt. I've got thick skin. To each his own, but that woman last night was a shame and a huge turnoff. As far as that little punk gangster look, I'm a militant with any kids with that look. Can't stand it. It's very disrepectful as a human being period.


----------



## Mattuk

They should be shot on sight!


----------



## On a call

I was plowing snow one morning at a high end complex. As I backed out of a drive there was this very attractive young woman standing there. She acutally startled me my window was open so I applogized for not seeing her. She was very plesant to talk with. As she turned to walk away...she had a tat of wording on the side of her face. Whats up with that...sad.


----------



## bones44

How about the tramp stamp ?? We joke around and call it "the ink above the stink" LOL


----------



## Mattuk

I think the Chav barcode is the worst!


----------



## bones44

Mattuk said:


> I think the Chav barcode is the worst!


You just took my next quote !! LOL


----------



## bones44

Gotta run fella's feeding time at the zoo. Have a great day !!!!


----------



## Mattuk

I was awake before you so I should hope so! You to Tom.


----------



## On a call

Ok..how about piercings ??

Some those are too wierd too...like those that drill and tap thier skull to out in posts ????? Stretch our thier ear lobe till it is big enough to pass an egg through.


----------



## Mattuk

Don't start me! WHY WOULD YOU!


----------



## Antlerz22

..........Grrrr no delete and redo so there


----------



## Antlerz22

Mattuk said:


> You can keep it all! I'll be fine with wine, beer, cider and whisky!


 I'll be fine with a shot of leg


----------



## Antlerz22

On a call said:


> I am on the same page as you guys ... It has been years, I lost count maybe 8 . A pack was like a 1.25 and I remember guys saying...I am going to quit are still smoking. Well I have taken a few nice trips due to my quiting.
> 
> Like Matt said...never should have started...but I heard that befor I started.


 Smoked 21 years 1-1/2 ~2 pks day, quit 11-1/2 yrs ago and Im glad I did. Took a bit over 2 years after I quit to stop those annoying little smoking quirks like reaching for a pack as soon as I sat up when I woke up, to reaching for a pack in my pocket after eating a meal. And sometimes I even brought up my bare two fingers and started to puff thin air! It was hard at first let me tell you but the benefit of it is my daughter didnt pick up the habit in those formative years--thats what was most important to me, I was second to her. Kudos to all the quitters and to those still puffing, do it for your family if you cant do it for yourself, and I wish you all the best if you do try to quit:deadhorse:


----------

